# New to Me, Dust Collector



## CGM0427 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks to Mike, for letting me get this out of his garage. I cleaned it up and put it in a central location in my shop. Added a 3M filter and we are ready to collect dust... 

Can't wait to see how it works, here are a few photo's to share.

Chris Miller


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Congratulations--now you can breathe easy!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am surprised that Mike let anything out of his shop.........VBG


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> i am surprised that mike let anything out of his shop.........vbg


rotflmao!


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

What I want to know is, "How do you keep that upholstered chair so clean sitting next to the planer?"


----------



## CGM0427 (May 27, 2012)

*Clean Chair*

There is usually so much crap in that chair, it keeps itself clean... LOL


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

James, you know that tools come and go on a regular basis. When I find good deals I grab what I can and pass the savings along to others. It just looks like nothing ever leaves. :sarcastic:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> It just looks like nothing ever leaves.


hahaha


----------



## amilla (Nov 21, 2011)

Has anybody heard about cyclones before a dust collector? ever built one?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

antonio milla said:


> Has anybody heard about cyclones before a dust collector? ever built one?


Hi Antonio,

Start here:

J. Phil Thien's Projects


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Antonio,
> 
> Start here:
> 
> J. Phil Thien's Projects


I built one, using a 30 gallon steel barrel. I have emptied probably 600 gallons or more of shavings from the separator and have less than 10 gallons in my bag. If i'd been paying attention to how full the separator was getting--i'd have had less than a gallon in the clear bag. 

I would say it works very well!!

earl


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I love my Thien style separators, inexpensive, easy to make and very efficient.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Antonio, they work very well. You can purchase a complete ready to use unit or build your own.


----------

